# In the Emperors name Let none Survive - Imperial Guard Log



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*My past*
Ive been in the hobby for some years now and as any hobbyist enthusiasm has come and gone through time but ive always enjoyed it.

*Why Imperial Guard?*
I have always loved the look and feel of the imperial guard and nothing helps more than the fact that you can relate these troops, to the troops of today.

*Why Elysian Models?*
These are the most modern looking troops in the imperial guard range and that is exactly what I want.

*How to paint them?*
From the beginning I wanted them fighting in the desert which can give me a very warm looking army. These models are to wear more appropriate camouflage than what is usually showed by games workshop

*Background*
I wrote my own background for my army, which can be found below. I think things like this really do add that bit more depth to an army that makes it go from your models to your force.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=968823#post968823

So what you have all been waiting for, the models
I intend to start by building a 1500pt first then expand with models that I want. Here’s my first batch

Own Painted

Company Command in Chimera
Psyker Squad in Chimera
Platoon Command
Infantry Squad in Chimera
Infantry Squad in Chimera
Special Weapons team
Veteran Squad in Chimera

Vendetta
Vendetta
Leman Russ Demolisher
Leman Russ Battle Tank
Leman Russ Battle Tank


*Platoon Command*










*Infantry Squad Blue team*










*Infantry Squad Orange team*










More Pictures available on request


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, looking forward to see more .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like this dude. 

In the Emperors name I grant you a dose of rep for your nicely painted models and cool background.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the Elysian minis, so it is cool to see a plog with them.

Being a treadhead I look forward to seeing how you carry the camo scheme over to the Chimeras.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Not much to report recently
havent got much done as i have been on holiday for the last week
but whilst on holiday i decided that i wasnt happy with my company commander
so he has jumped my table line to the front and i have produced this :

Two simple conversions have taken place, a head swap and a pair of boot swaps

So i introduce to you Major Joseph Endymion and Max the Dog




























Next up is going back and finishing my special weapons team
Thanks for all the compliments it has really helped me keep my motivation through this blog


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Been very quiet recently as well as quite busy but i have still found time to do some painting

unfortunately most of it has been on terrain in a big push to have a fully painted gaming board for the summer but i have still found time to finish my special weapons team

I have painted more detail on these because of your suggestions and wonder if you think they are an improvement, if they are i will plan to go back and put the detail on my previous models










and a big individual picture of my favourite model in the unit










Up next will either be my veteran squad or the chimeras for the infantry squads


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Your style is improving... the only comment I would make is careful how you blend styles for different parts of the model. Your last pic the pants look great with the heavy dry brush affect, however the visor color is crystal clear stand out, perhaps a lighter highlight or even dry brush with a small thin brush over that area will give the figure more conformity.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Alexious said:


> Your style is improving... the only comment I would make is careful how you blend styles for different parts of the model. Your last pic the pants look great with the heavy dry brush affect, however the visor color is crystal clear stand out, perhaps a lighter highlight or even dry brush with a small thin brush over that area will give the figure more conformity.


Thank you means alot to know i am getting somewhere

The visor may have something to do with the fact i had only just painted blue varnish onto it above hawk turquoise. Ill definately try your suggestins once i know it wasnt just the fresh coat


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Very drab, color style, I like! However, the visor sticks out like a sore thumb, and could do with some dirty-ifying.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Jackal, I really like the muted color scheme of your uniforms, but the red white and blue on the helms is just too clean and vibrant. It needs some weathering to make it look right. I will say that your style and skill has definitely improved since your first group that you posted up and I look forward to more of your work.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So before i start on my big pieces of armour, i decided to do a test run on one of the legs of a sentinel.

WIP

What do you think?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the sentinel test - the desert armour looks good, however the metal rod in the middle lets it down i think, it looks like it's been put on very thick, mabye try thinning your paints? also, try a wash on top of the metal, just so it doesnt stand out too much against the armour


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> however the metal rod in the middle lets it down i think, it looks like it's been put on very thick


you are exactly right, i just rushed it on so that i can see what the desert colour will look like more clearly. I will fix that up before i finish that exact model


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man. lots of shadows and contrast. I think that is going to be a nice looking piece.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Not much else to show for today, managed to create a few organisation charts



















Still got another 3 more to go


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool minis. Listen to the fellas here and they will help you improve your technique. I like the muted colors, I like realistic Guard. even in the 40th Millenium no one goes to war in reds and blues. No one is that dumb.... well, no PBI does. Marines can do whatever they want. :wink:


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So managed to finish 1 sentinel. I know its not part of my 1500pt list but i had the urge to paint one of my favourite models

*Sergeant Ohm*
_Sergeant Ohm is an old and hardened veteran of more campaigns than any other member of his company. Some call him reckless and dangerous others call him brave and courageous but whatever way its put any lieutenant will be happy for him to be in their team, as he always seems to get the job done_





































Opinions?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think you did a wonderful job on it and it looks perfect for the theme your aiming for.

If I may add, dry a very very VERY light drybrushing with a lighter color to make the edges of the model pop out.

Enjoying seeing someone else tackle some guard as well, have some Rep to keep ya motivated!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks super man. Solid use of transfers as well for the numbers! Keep it up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Superb work, great to see you do the model so much justice


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I think you did a wonderful job on it and it looks perfect for the theme your aiming for.





elmir said:


> Looks super man. Solid use of transfers as well for the numbers! Keep it up.





Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate!





Dakingofchaos said:


> Superb work, great to see you do the model so much justice


Thank you all so much for your kind words, its much appreciated and keeps me motivated to keep going. Im glad you like the sentinel considering it ran into a nasty accident with a spray can very near the end. So i had to fix that.

Up next is chimeras 112 & 113

Minigiant Out!


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So managed to finish chimeras last night, will start on the veteran squad very soon

Chimeras 112 & 113 with their respective sergeants
*
Sergeant Dira*
_Originally came from the 3rd Company as a driver. However after the raid on picket valley where he was the only one to survive his vehicle being destroyed he carried on the fight on foot with a unit from the 1st. Having showed considerable skill in the field that day he was later transferred to the 1st company and the unit he fought alongside._
*Sergeant Erumus*
_Cousin to the late, great Major Erumus of the 6th Regiment. Now is the only serving member of his family and is now fighting not only for the Emperor but for his name that precedes him._


















Chimera 112


































Chimera 113


































Thank you all for your comments, everyone helps
Opinions?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Again, i love the drybrushing on the armour, it looks really good! My only niggle is that i think the tracks could do with some weathering, washing in devlan mud is one easy way, although being in a desert that might not get the desired effect, you could try lightly drybrushing them with a sandy colour, it'd tie them in with the rest of the tank whilst depicting weathering


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> My only niggle is that i think the tracks could do with some weathering, washing in devlan mud is one easy way, although being in a desert that might not get the desired effect


You are right and its something that niggled me when it was finished. Im considering using some of the forgeworld weathering powders but im unsure what do you think? and what colour one should i use?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally, i have never actually used the powders, so i cant offer any advice on how to use them; however looking at the website i would go with either "bone dust", or "dark sand"


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The colors don't work as well on the chimeras as they did on the sentinels imo... Mainly because I think the areas on the chimera are a bit too large for this technique. 

It ends up being a bit too monotenous to my taste. I'd go for a darker shade of brown on the armorplates covering the tracks. Maybe some sepia like wash around the rivets to accentuate detail? Or perhaps a few transfers with tanknumbers on them? You could pick out the hinges and hydraulics in tinbits perhaps? All minor adjustments to "break it up a bit" and to keep the model visually appealing.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like them, but I am going to have to echo elmir's comments. You need to do something to break up the larger areas of the tank and I think that elmir was spot on with adding a wash around the rivet and picking out a few more of the mechanical details in metallics. Kudos though on a speedy turn around on them!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Diddo, It feels a little to empty on the Chimeras, something needs to break it up. 

Keep plucking away at it and try some Vallejo weathering pigments, they are what I have started using, you can see the results on my Breaching Drill. I still have lots of room for improvement but it was my first go. Practice on a spare model first! I dove in head first!


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I do agree they look bare but the look of the army it wont look right if i add another colour so i thought about doing this barbed wire trick on my tank, as the long grass would connect it more to my models too










What do you think?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

An interesting conversion, whats that from?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> An interesting conversion, whats that from?


Everything about that amazing conversion can be found in this fabulous log, between the pages of 59 and 63 round about. but the entire log is a worthy read

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126013&highlight=death+heads

Do you think it will be a good idea if i cover my model in criss crossing barbed wire to hold on bunches of long grass?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Update
Used no flash to show true colour
have added weathering and camo











































































Decided to put sergeants last name on the corresponding tank









Opinions?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the idea of the camo netting, however I think that it needs to be a slightly different color. Right now it gets lost in the rest of the tank do the the colors being so similar.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, i agree with midge; You could try adding some tufts of greenish plantlife, i think i limer greeen would look better than a dark one


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I like the idea of the camo netting, however I think that it needs to be a slightly different color. Right now it gets lost in the rest of the tank do the the colors being so similar.





Dakingofchaos said:


> Aye, i agree with midge; You could try adding some tufts of greenish plantlife, i think i limer greeen would look better than a dark one


I have taken on both of your advice and have changed the colour of the strips of camo. It has changed to dhenob stone. Have a nearly completed veteran squad on the work bench at the moment. Dont worry i have painted alot more detail on these models and ill take a whole army shot so that you can hopefully notice the improvements


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Great job on the Guard Minigiant - I have always liked the Elysian models so great to see a blog on them. 

Troops - The troops look good with the highlighting, I agree with others though the visor and helmet colouts need toning down - you could try weathering the helmet colours dabbing on top of them with a sponge that has some of your desert colout on it, the paint on the helmets would look kind of chipped then (check out my blog to see sponge effects on my chimeras). I think the visors need darking up a bit.

Sentinel - I loved the Sentinel, the weathering worked really well there and the numbers look cool. Maybe a little muzzle burn on the lascannon?

Chimera - i agree with others, the paint style doesnt transfer so well to the larger vehicle. I think you need an extra colour, maybe going dark with the camo netting could help? If that were say charadon granite, that would break up the big desert colour. I also think they are too clean looking, the tracks and bottom of the vehciles need dirtying up, and the dozer blade could do with lots of weathering, more damage, dirt and gunk too. 

I really like the camo netting - nice work what did you use? I have an idea to sling loads of kit onto my chimeras, i have done a bit and am always looking to kitbash more rucksacks, fuel cans, ammo etc. Some of that may also break up the big colour.

I also have the problem of a large mono colour scheme on my chimeras - when i get the time i think i will add in a desert colour cam stripe or two and I thin that will solve it - you may want to think of something similar, but appreciate you have your theme and it is looking great.

Good luck, have some +rep for motivation

J


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Jangalak said:


> Great job on the Guard Minigiant - I have always liked the Elysian models so great to see a blog on them.
> 
> I really like the camo netting - nice work what did you use? I have an idea to sling loads of kit onto my chimeras, i have done a bit and am always looking to kitbash more rucksacks, fuel cans, ammo etc. Some of that may also break up the big colour.
> J


Thank you for the reputation and the kind words

For the camo netting i used a tutorial i found on line. It uses medical gauze, kitchen roll and PVA glue basically
If you are interested in some more info message me and i can email you the tutorial


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Your tanks are coming along nicely mate, however, I think you need a little more of that camo netting in the parts that have it. Bunched up, streatched out, etc, needs a little bit more.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So im back with a Veteran Squad
*
Senior Sergeant Corda*
_With a mix of courage, bravery and charisma Corda is quickly becoming the poster boy for the newly raised regiments of Selena. Having all survived six deployments he is quickly making his way up the ranks and senior officers have already marked him for greatness. With his ability to accept orders but to also know when to show his own initiative anyone is happy to fight alongside him._





































And my favourite model in the unit:










What I have completed minus the sentinel










And whats left, as you can see some of it has already been painted, these are from when I had an armoured company. These will be paint stripped before progress begins on them. The vendettas have already been basecoated so a friend of mine could use them in a big game in the local games workshop


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good minigiant, some dynamic poses you have there, not enough guardsmen running in my army - although in most games of mine they are just sitting and shooting rather than running around-they are a bit shy i think!

The dried grasses really work, I was looking at the units and the grasses really create that desert feel even on a diff background for me - well done


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

These are some nice looking guardsmen, what have you used to make them? i dont think they're the cadians


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> These are some nice looking guardsmen, what have you used to make them? i dont think they're the cadians


Those are the Elysian Drop Troops from forge world

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Imperial_Guard/Elysian_Drop_Troops?filter_reset=1


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Loving the colour scheme and the triangles on the bases so you can identify which squad is which. Especially love the sentinel, although I echo the others' comments about the Chimera's maybe a bit of battle damage will break up the large areas

+rep


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

@everyone

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. It all helps in some way.

Been a bit destracted from painting recently with myself playing around with what is now my first scratch built model, or half a model (depends how you see it)

Still have alot to do on it, including detail, baggage/cargo, rear tail door and the driver

anyway here is some WIP shots and i was wondering what you think of it and any ideas that could make it really cool




























Opinions?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

looking pretty cool so far. Since it is still very WIP I don't really have any suggestions, but you are definitely headed in a great direction.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like what you are doing with these. I don't mind the Chimeras, they echo my painting with IG. I believe less is more and go for a lot less flash. I use drab, muted tones without tons of high contrast. Ever look at modern military stuff? No reds, yellows or blues. I paint my IG the same.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that quad looks like its made from a huge chunk of greenstuff XD
what is it from?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> looking pretty cool so far. Since it is still very WIP I don't really have any suggestions, but you are definitely headed in a great direction.


Thank you



KjellThorngaard said:


> I like what you are doing with these. I don't mind the Chimeras, they echo my painting with IG. I believe less is more and go for a lot less flash. I use drab, muted tones without tons of high contrast. Ever look at modern military stuff? No reds, yellows or blues. I paint my IG the same.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


That means alot as i have been finding my colour scheme comes with controversial opinions. Had to reach a mid ground by keeping the model looking realistic but also making the model visually pleasing



Haskanael said:


> that quad looks like its made from a huge chunk of greenstuff XD
> what is it from?


It is an all in one model minus the handle bars. And the resin is incredibly brittle 

The quad is from http://www.ramshacklegames.co.uk/


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the quad; are you making the back trailer a gun platform or just using it as a trailer? either way, i would suggest sandbags, i think they'd look sweet on it


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I like the quad; are you making the back trailer a gun platform or just using it as a trailer? either way, i would suggest sandbags, i think they'd look sweet on it


At the moment it was just going to be a trailer in a support company, but i keep being told to make it a count as weapon platform so i may try and see what it looks like

Umm im not sure about the sandbags, where on the model were you thinking they should be?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking kind of draped over the edges of the trailer, kinda like this: 










If your using it as a trailer for supplies, mabye lean them up against whatever is in the trailer aswell. Slap an aquilla on there too just to make it official


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> If your using it as a trailer for supplies, mabye lean them up against whatever is in the trailer aswell. Slap an aquilla on there too just to make it official


Oh the aquila is an absolute definate

Quick question does anyone know how people put rivets onto there models? as im finding it rather difficult


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

You can get 'rivets' by taking a water fliter (like the type made by Brita in the UK) and opening it up. The water filters through hundreds of tiny particles which are just the right size and shape for rivets. A pair of tweezers and dabs of glue and you are away.

Just dont get caught by the missus chopping up the family water filter!

I like the sanbags idea too, but then I put 'em on anything that stays still long enough in my army! If you trawl back through my blog i think i explained how i did mine.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Been quiet busy recently but have managed to finish building the quad and have painted 2 more chimeras just have to add camo netting then im done. Ill have those done by the morning so ill take a few pictures as soon as the light is good enough

But in the mean while i have found these









and was wondering what you would think if i used those and these:









To make a unit of storm troopers


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

They look cool, the only reason I don't use non-GW products when building I cos I enter the odd GW tourney and painting comp. You pretty much need to use their stuff or model something yourself for those. There is probably a little leeway on models for which no GW version exists bit that is it. 

That is a bit of a shame as you have shown there are some really cool model makers out there. 

The only other thing I would say is that the rifles will look like the 21st Century weapons they are, but you could carry it off if you did it right I guess.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Been slow progress but have done quite alot considering. Both the Veteran and Psyker Chimera's are now painted and i have now also finished building my quad bike with trailer
Not shown is the fact i have started painting my Psyker battle squad and i have added these heads to my company command squad








I plan to eventually put these heads onto my veteran squads
Left: Veteran Chimera - i went with more weathering and damage to represent them being in the thick of it, also have more camo netting for extra help
Right: Psyker Chimera - Removed lasguns and has a cage inside. Different side armour


















































Managed to complete building my quad what do you think? Ready for some paint?

























All C&C Welcome and appreciated


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking pretty good mate! Love how you have individualized each of the Chimeras. The quad also turned out really nice in my opinion. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Like the quad progress. Love the heads you posted. 

Rep for the efforts made for the Imperial Guard.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

@Midge913 and @KjellThorngaard - Thank you both for your compliments


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok so very quick turnaround recently
I have managed to complete my Battle psyker squad
Put berets onto my veterans and fix the special weapons team heads

Psykers:




























Special weapons team:



















Veterans:




























So now I have most of my infantry out the way its time to paint the big guns, so up next will be my russes


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work on these man, i do love the quad! (although i do think it'd look cooler with a turret ;D) The psykers look awesome, and i really like the veterans; I think the chimeras are good, however the first 'L' on the dozer blade wants going over again imo


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Great work on these man, i do love the quad! (although i do think it'd look cooler with a turret ;D) The psykers look awesome, and i really like the veterans; I think the chimeras are good, however the first 'L' on the dozer blade wants going over again imo


Thank you for the compliments
I know what you mean about the L and have been thinking that myself, at the time it was an attempt of weathering to try make it look like some of the letter had been rubbed away. I just wasnt brave enough to do this anywhere else on the model


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like how the veterans turned out man! The berets definitely make them looks unique.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

good work Mini, like the way the quad is coming along. I have a simple trick for weathering my lettering - mostly on my vehicles the lettering is white and there is a dark colour for the hull, I just paint on the letters in white then get a sponge, dip it in a little of the main hull colour, and then dab it on a spare piece of paper until it has just a little paint on it, then go over the letters - makes it look like some of it has come off.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Jangalak said:


> good work Mini, like the way the quad is coming along. I have a simple trick for weathering my lettering - mostly on my vehicles the lettering is white and there is a dark colour for the hull, I just paint on the letters in white then get a sponge, dip it in a little of the main hull colour, and then dab it on a spare piece of paper until it has just a little paint on it, then go over the letters - makes it look like some of it has come off.


That sounds pretty good, im working on my russes atm so ill give that a go.

Also been getting distracted by painting practise camo patterns. I think stormtroopers deserve it. Or for maybe my recon element


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So not a completed model/unit update but we all know that rush when you just want to see all your army on the table just to admire, well i got that today so i though i would share










In the 2 bags on the left - Thunderbolts 

As to what i have been upto, i had been repairing little bits of my army and tidying up and basecoating my leman russ.

Also been building a few models to complete the remaining squads i have and also been planning and slightly started what i think will be very heavily converted stormtroopers. Only built the gun so far and yet far from completed but here you go, what do you think?










Thank you as always


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Gun looks nice, i think the brown splodge on it could do with tidying up, is that putty or paint?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Gun looks nice, i think the brown splodge on it could do with tidying up, is that putty or paint?


Thats paint, dont worry the entire gun is going to be paint stripped before i get it casted up for the entire unit


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Been a while, some slow progress but that’s what I guess you get when you try and finish three leman russ all together
Just one of those times at the moment, where it seems like I have done a lot but nothing to show for it, but anyway here it is from left to right:

Lieutenant Jentz, Snr. Sergeant Wilheim and Sergeant Jenas
































































Ive also been making some very slow progress on my stormtrooper conversions. As I want them to be perfect, also the fact once ive got enough of each piece. They are being sent off to be cast
Anyway here is the body and legs and a remodel on the gun



















And sorry for the poor quality picture of the gun, basically all I have done from the last one is put a better scaled scope on it










So what do you guys think?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So after rereading through the first white dwarf i had ever bought, WD266. Inspiration came to me for my count as version of 'Captain Al'rahem' from Keith Stockburn's Catachan air cavalry army. The army is inspired from the film Apocalypse now and in that character he gave his command cowboy hats to wear. So i thought i should do the same

so i managed to find this little tutorial and off i went to try my hand at sculpting

sorry for the poor quality of pictures, bad light at this time of day










Here are the results what do you think?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the hats mate. Fit nicely with the rest of your army.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wicked Hats! +rep for sure!


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I like the hats mate. Fit nicely with the rest of your army.


Thank you, thats what i was thinking. Going to give the rest of his squad them as well. Make them look like air cav :grin:



Chaosftw said:


> Wicked Hats! +rep for sure!


Thank you for the rep, still not as right as i would like so im going to remove it and shave some more of his head off, so then it wont be sitting as high on his head


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So havent updated recently, still blodding along. This has turned out to be alot harder now since im back at college now. Still only have 2 Vendettas and a salamander to paint until my 1500pts is complete...so this must mean i have completed my company command

_Major Endymion
Can trace is family tree back all the way to two of the starting twelve planets in the Selenian system and it is drapped in history. Recently he has been awarded 'The Merit of Terra' and has become well respected by his men and by the Adeptus Astartes_




























_Captain Tobi
Recently promoted from Lieutenant. Mothered to a Tallarn and Fathered by an Attilian his genes speak great things of this young man but knowone knows how Selena became his adopted home world just like so many people. Originally treated with suspicion, every man or women who has ever fought alongside him has had a change of heart_

Captain Tobi will be a 'count as' Captain Al'rahem



















So what do you think?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Love the hats... great models keep it up. + rep.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello again everyone

I really do wish i had a bigger update but life has been very busy recently, however since ive just bought tickets for a doubles tournament after easter i better get on and complete my army. That said i do only have 4 more vehicles to paint 

The main thing slowng me down atm is my heavily modified manticore, but i now think it is able to be shown

It still has loads to be done:-

Complete missile rack
Complete weapon compartment
Green stuff those
Sand most of it
Add detail

Anyway this is the first time ive done something like this so i would be very greatful on all advice, the main idea of it came from the forgeworld Praetor armoured assault launcher


Here it is:




























What do you think?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

That looks great, the chimera chasis is great for converting and I like what you have done. The only bit i am not sure about is the view from the rear (!). I think it looks wrong to me cos the plasticard is kinda thin and I wonder if the missle compartment at the back would look better if it was enclosed to give it a more solid look. 

Dont get me wrong though, i think you have done a really nice conversion. Looking forward to seeing it painted up.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

omg a dog!! I’m so gonna steal that idea! What do you reckon of a Baneblade or Stormlord with a mascot
Graphia serpia on the blue visor (if you are still doing the blue visor) Disciple of Ezekiel suggested it for my whites and its better then Daz
I love the lemons, they look better from far away as I think it’s still a bit flat (I’m having the same issue with green Lemons
Also love the hat mate!
I’m guessing your putting sides on the missile launcher right??

Can we have the Tut for the camo netting too please 

Love the plog dude so +rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

SWEET! That looks like a smaller version of the Praetor armoured assualt launcher from FW. Excellent work thus far, except for the one thing Janga pointed out...

Other than that, please keep up the good work mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments, opinions and suggestions. Its those kind of things that really keep me going during my projects




Jangalak said:


> That looks great, the chimera chasis is great for converting and I like what you have done. The only bit i am not sure about is the view from the rear (!). I think it looks wrong to me cos the plasticard is kinda thin and I wonder if the missle compartment at the back would look better if it was enclosed to give it a more solid look.


Yep you've caught me, but dont worry it isnt in the plan to stay this way, the launcher when completed will come alot more boxed in, just currently im putting the detail on before i get to that point



Hellados said:


> omg a dog!! I’m so gonna steal that idea! What do you reckon of a Baneblade or Stormlord with a mascot
> Graphia serpia on the blue visor (if you are still doing the blue visor) Disciple of Ezekiel suggested it for my whites and its better then Daz
> I love the lemons, they look better from far away as I think it’s still a bit flat (I’m having the same issue with green Lemons
> Also love the hat mate!
> ...


Thanks for the rep  
Visors have gone back to green but thank you anyway
I also love the hat
There will be sides on the missile launcher

Ill try do a tutorial for the next time i use it, hopefully not to long now



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> SWEET! That looks like a smaller version of the Praetor armoured assualt launcher from FW. Excellent work thus far, except for the one thing Janga pointed out...
> 
> Other than that, please keep up the good work mate!
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So a small update, i have completed the base of the tank and also made the missiles be able to swivel :so_happy: and i have just started adding detail.

So anyone have any tips on how to easily do rivets as im realy struggling, it took me nearly 45 minutes to do six rivets

anyway heres a few pictures:




























What do you think?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

nice work + rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Minigiant said:


> So anyone have any tips on how to easily do rivets as im realy struggling, it took me nearly 45 minutes to do six rivets


Very simple, mark each spot where you want the rivets with a pencil or what not, then make a small hole with a pin vice, make sure that the hole is a little smaller than the actual rivet. Now for the secret to rivets....drum roll.....crack open a water filter and you will have enough rivets to last you for years to come. Place the water filter bead into the hole, half of the water filter bead (Rivet) should be sticking out. That simple.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

DoE is spot on, the filter i opened had hundreds of rivet sized balls, with a range of sizes. Just dont let Mrs Minigiant catch you wrecking the family water filter! Dunno if you have the 'Brita' brand where you are but those are the ones i used in UK.

Also, the manticore looks ace now you sealed up the back of it - got any spare bits to put on those panels now? I expect you already have that planned - keep going, its looking awesome. Some +rep coming your way if i can send it...


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you all 

As for the rivets i have decided to follow TomG's example of his beautifully converted basilisk using miniature screw heads

Im currently trawling through endless pics of FW imperial tanks looking for details i can stick on my tank. This will all happen though when the rivet heads arrive and aslong as i dont get distracted by my empire calling me again


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Are those auto-guns I see, on your infantry?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, all of your work is stunning. The thing I also love is the way you distinguished your squads with markings on their base. You don't see this that often but it's the best way to do it, so top marks for that!

+rep

Rev


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Are those auto-guns I see, on your infantry?


Nope, no autoguns in my army. I have an autocannon thats all. What models were you looking at? maybe i can tell you what they are



TheReverend said:


> Wow, all of your work is stunning. The thing I also love is the way you distinguished your squads with markings on their base. You don't see this that often but it's the best way to do it, so top marks for that!
> 
> +rep
> 
> Rev


Thank you, i wish i could say it was an original idea but i stole....no problem i have no shame :so_happy:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That back end looks so much better, it was like night and day. Well it seems you found an easier way to get rivets, I snagged up the website and added it to my favorites, thanks! So when is the next update? I thought this thing would have been done already...(hehehe, just messing with ya!) Until then, keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello everyone again, it’s been a while. Finally got a break from college work to make some more progress, after having a few requests for a tutorial on how I do my camouflage netting. 
It has arrived.
I know everyone wants to see a manticore update and that has been making very steady progress, added about half of the rivets needed now.

This is my first ever tutorial so any feedback will be warmly appreciated

*Tutorial*

*Here is everything you need
*
1.	Mixing Palette
2.	PVA Glue
3.	Kitchen Roll strips / Kitchen roll sheets
4.	Medical Gauze
5.	Scissors
6.	Sculpting tool
7.	Old Paint Brush
8.	Your vehicle












*Mix water and PVA glue to a milky consistency*











*Cut up thin strips of kitchen towel and then into 0.8 – 1.0 cm bits. I made loads in advance to save the hassle. I saved time by putting sheets through a shredder.*











*Cut up the netting to small manageable sizes. Don't try to do the whole netting at once or it will look rubbish as you will lose control of the gauze. You can always join loads of bits to make it look like one big net*












*Dip the net in the watered PVA being carefull to keep it spred out. If you just dump it in it will all gather together and be a bitch to separate again
*










*Carefully take the spread out gauze out of the PVA and Place it on the folded kitchen towel to take some of the watered PVA off again. If you place it on the tank still soaking it will not get the best effect. Now place the Gauze onto your vehicle, I have used 2 bits of gauze to simulate a single net over the right side and front of the tank. Remember Gravity, and let the netting sag and drop downwards*










*Now comes the cloth strips simulated by the strips of kitchen towel. Dump a manageable amount into the watered PVA.* 










*I use the sculpting tool to sort the strips in the PVA and then pick one at a time and transfer them to the tank*










*Place then in a random manner and use the sculpting tool (used because they don't stick to it) to crunch them up a bit so they don't fall into just straight lines. It takes a while, but make sure you put enough on to look good but not too much
*












What do you think?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally getting some momentum back into the army, with one completed salamander :biggrin:





































What do you think?

Anyway up next I hope will be my two vendettas


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So its been a while, i know. College work and Work got on top of me for a while. But now im free from those ive started to crack back on with the models. My manticore and other conversion projects have been put on the back burner whilst i finish painting my vendettas. Havent touched a paint brush for a while so i thought id try the colour scheme out on one of the wings. Just wondering what everyone thinks of it










Opinions?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the Vendetta scheme, smooth and sleek, needs weathering, and maybe a darker colour over it. also just looked over the whole plog and wanted more vendettas... I got em =-)


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Alot of progress has been made but still alot to do, atleast the main colour is done now


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So one completed vendetta, only one more to go.

A few key points to this model i would like to mention:

1. The Blue tinted cockpit
2. The Visors on my pilots arent that strong IRL




























You can see what i mean about the cockpit, most here:










Also been building my stormtrooper prototype:










Issue i see already (Amazing what you see when everything is zoomed in)

1. Right leg looks out of proportion
2. Right knee pad is at the wrong an angle
2. Need another piece of plasticard on top of gun
3. Loads of greenstuffing to do

So what do people think?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Update time.

Been painting my second vendetta. Got to try out my new airbrush, so hoping that will save some time in the long run. But most of my time has been filled wth trying to finish my trial stormtrooper. First time i have used greenstuff to add details to a model so any tips with that please say.

Anyway here it is:





































Thank you all for al your feedback so far, all opinions are appreciated


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I personally love the details you have added, I don't have the guts to do that myself, specially on my guard as I have loads of them 

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So my second vendetta is now done 





































Ride of the Valkyries anyone?



















_Note: The really sad thing is I usual play that song when they enter the battlefield _



mastershaper said:


> So what you have all been waiting for, the models
> I intend to start by building a 1500pt first then expand with models that I want. Here’s my first batch
> 
> Own Painted
> ...





















As you can now see, I have now completed all the models I originally set out to paint at the beginning of this log. I want to say a BIG thank you to everyone who has kept me motivated throughout. This doesn’t mean it’s over, no far from it. Here is what I have planned for my next batch:

Own Painted Need to Buy 

3 Arvus Lighters 
10 Converted Stormtroopers 
10 Converted Stormtroopers 
5 Converted Stormtrooper command 
2 Thunderbolts 
1 Vulture 

Yet again thank you to everyone has kept me motivated. What do you think about my most recent models?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Sweet looking force mate, I love the proper army style colours too, makes them look very authentic and real looking! Well impressed!


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*100
*



Grins1878 said:


> Sweet looking force mate, I love the proper army style colours too, makes them look very authentic and real looking! Well impressed!


Thank you, means alot as its exactly what im going for

Anyway.....

So progress has slowed down considerably because of my new side project and starting university. But Xmas holidays are upon us and i feel a xmas project is in dire need! I put a few sketches together of what i want to achieve. 

Its based on the space marine storm talon with added cargo space and duel fan ducts. Kinda looks like something out of avater, but i think thats fine

What do you think?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it looks like a good concept sketch, what do you plan to build the rotars out of?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you watch avatar when you had that idea? I like the idea, would be very cool to see executed.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I think it looks like a good concept sketch, what do you plan to build the rotars out of?


Glad you asked, i was lucky enough to stumble it this little thread:

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/index.php?showtopic=16288&st=100

This person converted them out of 60mm bases, its something im going to take a look at.




Medic Marine said:


> Did you watch avatar when you had that idea? I like the idea, would be very cool to see executed.


I did when the film was first realised and nothing came of it because i couldnt see a good enough kit that could achieve this. Then the stormtalon arrived an i immediately thought chopper just like spikey bits: 






My friend unfortunately beat me to copying this idea so i was left in limbo again. But inspiration came from watching apocalypse now and remembering an old WD266 where the guy converted landspeeders to be 40k equivalents of huey helicopters. I thought what would i design if i was to do the same with all the new kits available and came up with that


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

The 'chopper' idea has been put into the pipeline as i cant warrant spending my student loan whilst i have models still to paint....OMG must be getting old a sign of maturity there  

So i'm home for the holidays and have been doing loads of little bits across everything. The aircraft have been primed and some have had there base coat applied. But where i'm making most of my progress is the last of my poor hopeless infantry. Ill post pics of those when they are worthy of their photo shoot. However i have made a more diorama esq mortar team




























I realise they are all currently unarmed, but their lasguns will be painted separately and added to the model once it is finished

Until another time take care

and a belated happy holidays to all


----------

